# Home Depot score



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

There is a great life size Reeper at the Home Depot:jol:
I placed it in my drive way in full day light and sceared several kids and OH OH my wife this evening when I left it in the dark shower when we went to bed.
I missed my chance at AFV's $100,000. She left the room and was back with the slam of the bedroom door in under a second crouched down holding the door closed and calling me name (you #@%$#@R%[email protected]$##%) LOL 
LOVE you honey:xbones::xbones::xbones:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Careful, revenge can be a bitch.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like something I would do..


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I hope you know how to sleep with your eyes open. And it sounds like I need to go check out Lowes.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

scareme said:


> I hope you know how to sleep with your eyes open. And it sounds like I need to go check out Lowes.


Haha! I was trying to remember an Ice T quote about his first time in jail where he walked up to the biggest, baddest mofo and said something to the extent of "you gotta sleep sometime".

TNBrad, this prop sounds awesome, scaring kids in daylight even? Sweet!


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

Saw that reaper the other day when I went in to get a couple things for prop building, I really liked it, better than most of Spirit's stuff and a good price too, think it was $59.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my TNBrad, you are my kind of naughty. What's a little sleep loss for priceless?


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

scareme said:


> I hope you know how to sleep with your eyes open. And it sounds like I need to go check out Lowes.


It was at Home Depot LOL



Fred Krueger said:


> Saw that reaper the other day when I went in to get a couple things for prop building, I really liked it, better than most of Spirit's stuff and a good price too, think it was $59.


Yes it is just $59 and it has a bobble head and talks with light up eyes the tray is very secure.



Hairazor said:


> Oh my TNBrad, you are my kind of naughty. What's a little sleep loss for priceless?


LOL _Naughty_ *YES* but very loveable...... If I do say so myself.... and she does too LOL:xbones::xbones::xbones:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Can you chain it down to something so that it doesn't find a new home?
How easy will it be to store?


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Picture of it?


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Rockn'! Way to start the season of scare giv'n.


----------



## rubyc1 (Jul 7, 2011)

I ran to Hd really early this morning to get this. For the price its not bad. now how do i sneak it in without hubby seeing it


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I cant find the thing on their website..anyone have a pic, cuz obviously Im blind if I cant find it...


----------



## GhostTown (Sep 13, 2012)

Is this the first year Home Depot is acknowledging Halloween? I don't remember them ever having anything in the past.


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

My local Home Depot always puts out a few Halloween items each year. Here is a pic I found of it:


----------



## epoweredrc (Aug 6, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> I cant find the thing on their website..anyone have a pic, cuz obviously Im blind if I cant find it...


I looked on thier web papge and it isn't there.



GhostTown said:


> Is this the first year Home Depot is acknowledging Halloween? I don't remember them ever having anything in the past.


They use to but for the past 2-3 they stopped and I guess they are tired of Lowest making them look sad.



Fred Krueger said:


> My local Home Depot always puts out a few Halloween items each year. Here is a pic I found of it:


 Thank you I was looking for a picture so every one could see it. LOL
now place in the shower and turn off lights and go to bed with a big grin the fun will start early LOL


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

You're welcome! It was no problem. Hahahaha! (The shower)


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Yea she was running in reverse and then slammed the door and ducked down.
She scared me too. I thought someone might have broke in or something like a bear was in the house. We do live in the smoky mountains. So I jumped... up you it looks good to the ladies when you act brave LOL
And then she started calling me names and laughing at the same time. 
That's when could hear it taking in the bathing LOL
Then, was laughing just as hard too.
I was glad after all she found it though; because I had forgot it was in there too, I might have got myself in the morning at 4 am when I get up to start my work day.

We'll after facing the big "C" over the last 18 months and beating it this was nothing for her to be afraid of really. and she is a good sport to boot.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

The Home Depots here where I live, have Halloween out now as well. Not a big selection this year. Is seems to get smaller and smaller every year. I know last year they didn't have anything out at all. What they do have this year consist of a area of about 8ft X 4ft. Not much to brag about at all. They have a few of the cutesy scarecrows about but nothing to write mom about.


----------

